# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Что значит мой ник?

## VirDignus

Пишем в теме что значит выбранный вами ник и почему вы его выбрали.

_VirDignus добавил 03.09.2009 в 14:27_
Мой ник  переводится с латыни как Достойный муж, муж в значении мужчина, человек. Выбран-как корабль назовешь, так он и поплывет.

----------


## Marusja

причины две: первая-меня так называет моя лучшая подружка, вторая-так зовут мою кошку, говорят она на меня похожа своим характером.

----------


## Akasey

сестрёнка в детстве не могла выговорить имя, так и называла

----------


## Irina

Со мной всё просто - это моё имя)))

----------


## Femida

Мне просто нравится богиня правосудия)...

----------


## Asteriks

Аsteriks - герой такой, галл. Литературный персонаж. Почему выбрала? Для маскировки.  Чтобы думали, что мужчина. А когда на Астер-икс поменять захотела (на форум как Астер-икс и заявилась), народ был не очень доволен и сказал - оставайся Астерикс. И чёрточку убрали. 
Мне кажется, что у народа Астерикс ассоциируется скорее со мной, с женщиной, чем с галлом усатым.

----------


## Sadist

Мой ник полность характерезует меня на все 100 гг)))

----------


## Asteriks

Аsteriks - лунный камень с явлениями астеризма.

*Астеризм* (назв. от греч. *aster* - "звезда") - оптический эффект в кристаллах некоторых минералов, состоящий в появлении звёздообразной фигуры при освещении скола или среза кристалла; наиболее хорошо наблюдаем в камнях, обработанных с образованием сферической или другой выпуклой криволинейной поверхности.
Астеризм в сапфире:


Астеризм в рубине:

----------


## AKON

Абревиатура имени и фамилии

----------


## tra-ta-ta

*а у меня вообще ник - хрен знает что* 
*но с ним я уже 3-ий год мучаюсь*

----------


## ПаранойА

Ну как сказать.. состояния души что ли)))

----------


## PatR!oT

аниме  персонаж

----------


## Justin

во время регистрации слухала тимберлейка

----------


## PatR!oT

> во время регистрации слухала тимберлейка


так ты парень ?????))))

----------


## tusshcanchik

tusshcanchik, милый зверек, давно уже использую этот ник на разных форумах. Новичков принимаете?:45673565653:

----------

